# Looking for Flourocarbon!!!



## begs (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok guys so here is the deal, not looking to spend a ton... looking for a decent flouro for flipping and also casting will be spooling on baitcasters and spinning reels. I have been looking and reading alot about vicious, I have used vicious for ice fishing, mono only.. have never used the flouro or the copyl...

What is everyone thought on the vicious line... or any other line at that..


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been relatively pleased with Seaguar Red Label. It isn't near as much, cost wise, as the Seaguar Invisx, but still a good quality line, in my opinion.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 14, 2011)

A lot of people on this site really like Seaguar Red Label. I will be checking it out next spool. I have been using Berkley's Vanish floro @ 17 lb and 12 lb. I have not had any issues with their line.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

+1 for Seaguar InvisX or the Red Label. Like them both.


----------



## linehand (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried vicious. It is no longer on my reels. Not good quality in my opinion. I used on a couple spinning outfits. After a bit it got squirrely. I'd spend the extra $.


----------



## poolie (Jun 16, 2011)

Seaguar InvisX is all I use. I've used the Red Label in the past and also like it, but it doesn't come in bulk spools. If I were just going to try out the brand, I'd go with Red Label. All their stuff is good.

I also understand that the BPS Fluoro is good too but haven't tried it. Several years ago when I decided to switch to fluoro, I tried many different brands and Seaguar stood out as far better in my opinion.

As a side note... the key to being happy with fluorocarbon is in the knot you tie and how you tie it. I like the modified clinch, but whichever you use, wet the knot before you pull it tight. The heat generated when you clinch a dry knot it what causes most failure with fluoro.


----------



## RStewart (Jun 16, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> I've been relatively pleased with Seaguar Red Label. It isn't near as much, cost wise, as the Seaguar Invisx, but still a good quality line, in my opinion.



X2.also like bps xps fluro. I think its better but cost more. Thats why I switched to red label.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 18, 2011)

Berkley Vanish or Bass Pro for me


I got a free spool of Stren 100% flouro in a contest and I like it a lot. Not sure if it's worth the price difference for me though.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought some of the Bass Pro Carbon Gold Flouro during the spring classic and spooled it on my Pro Qualifier. I think it works great.


----------



## begs (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok so far I may have to look into getting some seaguar red label, or look into the bass pro flouro :? :?


----------

